# Need advice for this MOD - Ibox Boxer 80w



## stevie g (10/5/16)

http://vaporize.co.za/shop/boxer-80w-tc-geeco-black/





I want to know if anyone here owns one and what is it like?.

I really won't even use TC mode just want it because my 25mm Aromamizer supreme will fit on it very nicely.

I hated the Koopor mini because every time it woke from sleep it asked "new coil old coil".
Any first hand experience would be great to hear about.
http://data:image/jpeg;base64,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

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## brotiform (10/5/16)

subbed


----------



## shaunnadan (10/5/16)

looks like a pretty decent mod. i like the form factor


----------



## blujeenz (10/5/16)

VapinFagan liked the simplicity/ease of use, nice firing button and the fact that all his attys fitted well, even the 25mm.
His black version's paint work seemed rather robust.
Only cons were the dark screen due to the tinted perspex, no SS wire support and no upgrades.
I've been on the lookout for something for my incoming Supreme too, thought maybe a iStick 100w TC, but I'll add the Boxer in SS to the list.


----------



## stevie g (10/5/16)

I watched that one, on the fence but leaning towards it.


----------



## stevie g (10/5/16)

blujeenz said:


> VapinFagan liked the simplicity/ease of use, nice firing button and the fact that all his attys fitted well, even the 25mm.
> His black version's paint work seemed rather robust.
> Only cons were the dark screen due to the tinted perspex, no SS wire support and no upgrades.
> I've been on the lookout for something for my incoming Supreme too, thought maybe a iStick 100w TC, but I'll add the Boxer in SS to the list.


Istick 100w is a 22mm mod, plus it is quite a dog, looks like a handheld radio with an atomizer on it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## BeardedVaper93 (10/5/16)

Sprint said:


> Istick 100w is a 22mm mod, plus it is quite a dog, looks like a handheld radio with an atomizer on it.



its is a 23mm.i have one


----------



## stevie g (10/5/16)

BeardedVaper93 said:


> its is a 23mm.i have one


still.. Not suitable for intended use.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

